
MIT researchers used Wi-Fi to recognize people through walls - housedonuts
http://gizmodo.com/wifi-networks-can-now-identify-who-you-are-through-wall-1738998333
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is [http://gizmodo.com/wifi-networks-can-now-identify-who-
you-ar...](http://gizmodo.com/wifi-networks-can-now-identify-who-you-are-
through-wall-1738998333)

Paper: [http://rfcapture.csail.mit.edu/rfcapture-
paper.pdf](http://rfcapture.csail.mit.edu/rfcapture-paper.pdf) (site is
currently slow)

It doesn't use an unmodified wifi base station, of course. Squinting at their
photos, it looks like it uses at least 16 antennas. It's basically a big
5-7ghz phased array radar. If it's got 16 radios connected to those 16
antennas, then it probably costs at least a thousand bucks.

It doesn't use wifi hardware, it doesn't use wifi transmission codes, it
doesn't use wifi frequencies. It has nothing to do with wifi.

~~~
dang
Thanks! Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625636/rf-
capture-mit-wi...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625636/rf-capture-mit-
wifi-tracking-surveillance-technology).

